# transporting grapes in truck bed??



## Paulc (Jul 27, 2011)

So I am in planning mode for a road trip in early Sept to get fresh grapes from N GA. And of course my truck seems like a great idea until I consider hauling fresh grapes 6 hrs through the GA heat and sun. I have been saving the boxes that our apples and bananas come in at work, so I should be able to put a lid on most of the boxes but...6hrs in the GA heat? So now I think maybe I ought to buy only enough that I can cram into the cab(Ford Ranger XL extend cab). But don't know how much I could fit. If I tarped the bed, would that be enough protection from the heat and sun?

Or do I go really crazy and rent a mini van? Or am I worrying about nothing?

tia, paulc


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 27, 2011)

You may not have to ferment them when you get home. You need to keep these grapes at least cool if not well chilled. Maybe pack some ice in the bed???? Travel early to avoid direct sun. Add some corragated cardboard (boxes) to insulate the cold in and heat out. 

No pee breaks along the way.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2011)

Two words...... Ice Bomb....

Freeze a Gallon jug of water well before hand and take with you in an ice chest.

Put your grapes into your primaries when you pick them up right away and put an Ice Bomb in each with a lid on top. This will keep them plenty cold for the long drive home and they will be cool and ready to crush when you are.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 28, 2011)

I watch the semi loads of grapes coming out of fields headed for Welches or the wineries and everytime they go around a corner you see juice running out of the crates as the grapes shift. Good Luck!


----------



## Sirs (Jul 28, 2011)

hmmm I myself don't see the problem, I mean if the grapes are fresh not frozen. If they're fresh and your not packing them in tight containers where they'll be subject to being crushed, I'd say go for it in the bed just cover them up so the wind won't dry them out with the heat. really if your picking grapes yourself you won't take a few buckets home every so often just because it's a warm/hot day you'll pick till your done then go home with them or at least I do maybe I'm just the oddball in the bunch.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 28, 2011)

One thought - would be to get 18 gallon totes - put that inside a larger tote 36 or 45 gallon.

Then you can pack ice around the 18 gallon tote. You can stop every couple hours and buy some more ice to keep the grapes chilled.


----------



## Sirs (Jul 28, 2011)

U-haul does have those small truck like the big moving trucks only pickup with camper size and they don't cost a lot for single day rental also they do have like you said a cargo van which would be perfect for what your wanting to do


----------



## joeswine (Jul 29, 2011)

*grapes on the move*

as a refrigeration man,if you packed the the container not the grapes them selves in a layer of ice and rented a air conditioned van There should be much of a problem,keep in mind were ever your going to when you get there start th process at once...


----------

